
Funky Fantasy IV: A Machine-Translated Video Game Experiment - panic
http://legendsoflocalization.com/funky-fantasy-iv/
======
panic
The comparison between the old Google Translate engine and the new engine
(which I assume is the "Google Neural Machine Translation" engine written
about here [https://research.googleblog.com/2016/11/zero-shot-
translatio...](https://research.googleblog.com/2016/11/zero-shot-translation-
with-googles.html)) is particularly interesting.

